# Google- IBS management through diet - Medical Xpress



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS management through diet*
*Medical Xpress*
A long-term study has shown that those who suffer *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) can effectively manage the condition by avoiding certain types of foods that trigger their symptoms. Monash researchers have provided evidence from a long-term study that *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

